# Scottish Gold



## marakki (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi all sorry if this is in the wrong section, i am slightly confused.

I have been given a small amount of gold (126g) from my parents, who panned for it in the Scottish hills where people are still today.
They have given it to me to try and get the best price for it so they can enjoy themselves a little.
The problem is when i took it to the cash for gold guy just to test the water they said it was not gold because it turned GREEN.
Would it do this if the gold is unrefined?
If so what would you advise for the best way to refine this?
I am trying to upload some pics as i know it gives you a better idea but i am having difficulty with my phone.

Many Thanks in advance

Mark


----------



## pimpneightez (Oct 26, 2012)

I would give them a nitric bath might have copper contaminants. The nirtic should dissolve all the copper and other base metals around the outside of the nuggets. Too truly refine you probably have to inquart with silver and use AR.


----------



## its-all-a-lie (Oct 26, 2012)

marakki said:


> Hi all sorry if this is in the wrong section, i am slightly confused.
> 
> I have been given a small amount of gold (126g) from my parents, who panned for it in the Scottish hills where people are still today.
> They have given it to me to try and get the best price for it so they can enjoy themselves a little.
> ...




I recommend sending to one of the many trusted members here on this forum and allow them to refine for you. If all you have are 4 ounces of nuggets and do not wish to refine any other material then this will be your cheapest route to have a pure product in hand versus buying materials and equipment involved with the processes. After the nuggets are refined you can possibly find a buyer for the pure metal here also if your intentions are to sell.


----------



## etack (Oct 26, 2012)

Ask nickvc for the location of the assayer he uses. melt it together have it assayed and sell it to a UK refiner.

Its about that simple.

this is a topic for that info

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=15966&p=160819#p160819



Eric


----------



## rich_2137 (Oct 28, 2012)

Why not just sell it on eBay in small amounts, people will pay well over spot, that's what I would do
Just a thought

Rich


----------



## nickvc (Oct 28, 2012)

From what I can find native Scottish gold should be 22k+ so it should feel very heavy/ dense and should have a good gold not copper colour like a sovereign. Post some photos it might give us some idea of exactly what you have and whether it has any value. It should also have a premium over the gold content if it can be identified as Scottish gold especially to a craftsman jeweller working in Scotland.


----------



## texan (Oct 28, 2012)

I am interested in the location in Scotland of the gold. Is this an area that is open for panning? Most of my ancestors are from Scotland I the wife and I are planning a trip there when I retire. It would be a blast to be able to bring back some gold.

Texan


----------



## Dan72ccx (Oct 30, 2012)

Scottish gold not all the same some is 22k some around 15k depend where is come from part of Scotland I am panning in Scotland and Wales to. If it's real Scottish gold you don't need to process as you will lose value on it sell as is and you will get more money for it as natural gold. Can you post some picture of you gold?
22k Scottish gold you can get around £gram and 15k £35-40 gram when you process you will get just spot gold price
Sry for my eng.


----------

